# réglage luminosité écran iMac G4



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Novembre 2002)

Y a t'il un moyen rapide de régler la luminosité de l'écran des iMac G4 TFT
Pourquoi n'ont il pas mis comme sur les portables les touches F1 et F2 dédiées à ca ?


----------



## dany (22 Novembre 2002)

je ne l'ai pas sous les yeux, mais je crois que sous mac os x ce sont les touches 14 et 15 qui servent a ça @+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Novembre 2002)

Qu'est ce que tu appelles les touches 14 et 15 ?


----------



## dany (22 Novembre 2002)

bon, comme je ne veux pas te dire de c..bétises, je regarderais sur le mien ce soir et si tu n'as pas eu de réponse, je t'enverrais un post @+


----------



## tornade13 (22 Novembre 2002)

Exact Dany F14 et F15


----------



## dany (22 Novembre 2002)

touche 15 + clair, touche 14 + sombre, je mange du poisson pour la mémoire, mais pas assez


----------



## AZUR-83 (30 Décembre 2007)

Confondu à ce problème de luninisité, j'ai trouvé sur mac-gratuit un utilitaire "Shades" qui s'installe vite et seul et permet de mieux régler la luninosité.


----------



## mjpolo (30 Décembre 2007)

Salut,
Peut-être l'un d'entre vous connait un logiciel qui permettrait d'égaliser le gradient entre les côté gauche et droit de l'écran? 

Shades ne le fait pas


----------

